# I'm on the list...



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Watch out Kid, I'm gonna setup with these bad boys in the Shi and smoke your 8 robos......

www.platteriverdecoyco.com/home.html


and check out this dirty little beeeeeotch



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxQzqDP4ZgA"]YouTube- Duck with moving head[/nomedia]


MUUAAAAHHHAAAAHHAAAAHHH!!!


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

donbtanner said:


> Watch out Kid, I'm gonna setup with these bad boys in the Shi and smoke your 8 robos......
> 
> www.platteriverdecoyco.com/home.html
> 
> ...



holy motion decoys....very nice.....


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

them things are going to be illegal in a couple years.:lol::lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

what you talking about...i was first in line on the initial 500 run. you just found these, so that means you will be next to me watching mine do little donuts in the water landing GIANT greenheads. I'm gonna water swat 3 at a time while you pull on your jerk cord because yours are on backorder.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i went with teh guide series. 4 packs of 14. these little buggers should be able to swim thru the whole zone and back.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

Scared to ask, but do they have prices listed?

JIM


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Don:
Thank you for the kind words on behalf of Blondie and her dad.

We are posting all the prayers from the guys on a bulletein board at the funeral tomorrow.

In the meantime, I had a question: how do those Whistling Ducks eat?

Merry Christmas from Boyne...


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

OK how long is the recharge time? If I put em out at 0700 until noon then want to go back out at 1500 will they be recharged enough to use or will I have to go back to the normal dekes? What's the ball park price on this system?


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> what you talking about...i was first in line on the initial 500 run. you just found these, so that means you will be next to me watching mine do little donuts in the water landing GIANT greenheads. I'm gonna water swat 3 at a time while you pull on your jerk cord because yours are on backorder.


hehehehe..... I figured you'd get a kick outta these.... so you found em, got on the initial 500 run, and didn't let anyone else know huh...... sandbagger....... be intresting to see price when it comes out, they say will cost same as mojo spinner.... we'll see.....

Waxi.... dont know how the whistler tasted, i'll have to ask my cousin's.... but you know us *********, everything is good in gumbo!!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

...for Harsens....Northern ********* one and all...


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Price?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Swamp Boss said:


> Price?


If you have to ask...........:SHOCKED::lol:


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

waxico said:


> ...for Harsens....Northern ********* one and all...


Oui Oui mon cher amies!!!


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Swamp Boss said:


> Price?


None yet, but consider what you have invested now..... is any of that reasonable , getting on the list does not mean you have to buy ne_eye:....Is there such a thing as "to much" in the waterfowl world.... but by all means, please stay off the list!!!! I may pick up 4 guide packs just to be able to compete with the Kid!!!

Let's see, 10 spinners, 4 guide packs, 5 doz mallard dekes.... that should do it, just in case though......I should double down!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

okay here goes...I realize we're just playing here, but will someone please define "hunting" for me, because the technology that's being inserted into the sport is getting ridiculous  Okay I'm done...carry on.:evilsmile


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks Don!


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

i made my own a couple years ago with an electric motor and some other components from Radio Shack and had a couple other pieces made by a friend who does plastic injection/engineering stuff, water proof, recharable batteries, had some gearing issues at first, stupid decoy was doing Miss Budweiser all over the place, works great on small WINDLESS quiet waters but when there is some wind and waves it doesnt work that well, does circles like a sit and spin...wonder how these will do in a heavy surf,


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

just ducky said:


> okay here goes...I realize we're just playing here, but will someone please define "hunting" for me, because the technology that's being inserted into the sport is getting ridiculous  Okay I'm done...carry on.:evilsmile


Don't worry JD. The same company is shipping SK there new motion goose decoys for him to test out and he is taking you as the shooter while he videos the promo comercial. :evilsmile Only SK can get JD to shoot geese.:lol:


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

gooseboy said:


> i made my own a couple years ago with an electric motor and some other components from Radio Shack and had a couple other pieces made by a friend who does plastic injection/engineering stuff, water proof, recharable batteries, had some gearing issues at first, stupid decoy was doing Miss Budweiser all over the place, works great on small WINDLESS quiet waters but when there is some wind and waves it doesnt work that well, does circles like a sit and spin...wonder how these will do in a heavy surf,


 
Yeah, but when you've got wind and waves moving the decoys, motorized motion in the spread is less important. It's those dead calm days that this kind of motion would ROCK. But even so, I don't want one. I'm afraid someone would put the sneak on it and water slap it.......


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

good point...


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Water_Hazard said:


> Already did. You can even let the ducks land without them. I can definately see the swimmers overtaking the spinners for a while.


You know, Justin's site said something that resonated with me on the use of spinner's and what I have also thought for quite some time.... Just as you guys have said, I use them first few weeks of the season and then usually birds are educated to them. If you think about it, that is the most un-natural looking thing, and I know when birds are educated to them..... they will make 3 or 4 passes, flaring out of clean kill range, and sit down about 150 yds away from you. First time that happens, I pull the thing. Now, I have noticed juvie birds don't care and will try to land on the thing..... but those triple curl brutes keep their eye on it for a while, making many passes, and no duck keeps in one spot like that naturally.... ever. Now in low light conditions I have had good luck with spinners, early in the morn, mature birds still respond to the spinner...... just my observations..... then I pull it when the sun really comes up.

But what Justin has here is something very natural looking, IMHO..... Ducks do swim and do not stay in one spot..... All you guys scoffed @ the fatal flashers last year..... heck I love em.... cause its natural.... ducks like to flutter their wings when they are relaxed.......

Now Justin, because I started this firestorm here for you, I think you would agree with me that I deserve at least one of these decoys to field test..... right? Ahem, now I would like to have the dirty little Beeeotch in the video that waggles her tail and moves her head around..... and to really field test it...... it would be the only decoy I took out with me...... with that little thing I could do some waterswattin fer sure..... errrr... mean shootin em in the lips with their feet down.....

Now if you are really feelin generous..... boy to think of the damage I could do....... the dirty little beeeeeotch, a master and a swimmer would be all I would take out all next season...... and I'll take it with me to Louisiana (rice field and cypress lake situations) whenever I go in back in January this year........ think about it....... OK, I'll even take you to LA. with me........ mmmmm, lots of beer and gumbo...... (sorry, I am a real slug, I know)


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Very Classy post, Justin


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> Already did. You can even let the ducks land without them. I can definately see the swimmers overtaking the spinners for a while.


Matt,

Glad to hear that it can be done. I'm gonna make a commitment toleave mine home next year. Maybe I'll sell 'em? WAIT...it works really well in North Dakota to draw in ducks from a mile away in those big wide open fields. So I'll keep it for that reason.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

just ducky said:


> Matt,
> 
> Glad to hear that it can be done. I'm gonna make a commitment toleave mine home next year. Maybe I'll sell 'em? WAIT...it works really well in North Dakota to draw in ducks from a mile away in those big wide open fields. So I'll keep it for that reason.


I can't see the swimmers working too good in that situation.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

I guess I'm too old for all this technology, another flip-a-switch instant duckhunter gadget.    No wonder nobody uses a canoe at Shia. anymore the weight of all the batteries they gotta carry would sink it.

Somebody is gonna get electrocuted out there, I can see the headlines now " Duckhunter dies when his mallard machine shorts out".  :lol:

How much did he say them swimmers are gonna cost ? They oughta work real well with my Pulsator.  Well, I might as well get on the list, Justin, can us old guys get moved to the top of the list so's we can get one while we're still physically able to use 'em.  The radio waves won't affect my pacemaker will they.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

It does not matter, in my opinion, if you use 500 floater ducks, or a few dozen, or if you use a dozen spinners, or none. What does matter with educated birds is to be different from the other spreads. If 3 or 4 mojos is the norm, run 8. If that does not work, run zero, like Water Hazzard did. It works, you just have to find that something different to fool them. I read on this forum earlier this year, some guy went to the Shia for the draw withough getting his decoys out from last season, and they were tangled. Birds were flying so he dumped the mess and sat down and shot his limit in a matter of a few minutes. He discovered the magic of being diverse. 

I put my spinners away after the first week. The birds I hunted got smart quick. 

But more important than anything else I learned this year, be on the X. Hard to do at the bingos, but if you hunt other areas it is important to be on the X. 

There is no magic decoy spread, no magic spinner or swimmer. All there is to help is you. Just be different. 

I am in no way saying throw away your spinners, swimmers, or any of that. They work AWESOME in the right situations. Pay attention to birds and other peoples spreads around you. It helps a lot.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

GoneFishin said:


> .... No wonder nobody uses a canoe at Shia. anymore the weight of all the batteries they gotta carry would sink it...


There are a few of us that still use a good ol' canoe  I love mine. And I can't tell you how many guys wanna buy my little 4hp Evinrude kicker. A real trooper, that motor is. leaving my robos in the barn next fall will make the canoe a little less crowded


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

just get a 10 gauge with hevishot and a helicopter to chase em as they sail. I thought that was the magic ticket for bingo hunts?


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

GoneFishin said:


> I guess I'm too old for all this technology, another flip-a-switch instant duckhunter gadget.    No wonder nobody uses a canoe at Shia. anymore the weight of all the batteries they gotta carry would sink it.
> 
> Somebody is gonna get electrocuted out there, I can see the headlines now " Duckhunter dies when his mallard machine shorts out".  :lol:
> 
> How much did he say them swimmers are gonna cost ? They oughta work real well with my Pulsator.  Well, I might as well get on the list, Justin, can us old guys get moved to the top of the list so's we can get one while we're still physically able to use 'em.  The radio waves won't affect my pacemaker will they.


 
Too old for technology????? 

One word:











VIAGRA!!! :help::lol:


----------

